# Help! White spot getting worse despite medicating and raising the temp to 30 degrees!



## TigersEye (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an 80L aquarium which I have had for over 6 months with 6 phantom tetras, 1 guppy (one other died yesterday), and 2 bristlenoses. 10 days ago I bought some neons and on the day I got them I noticed 2 of them had a couple of white spots. I wish I had a quarantine tank as it would have saved me the headache I now have. Anyway, I have had fish before and knew it was white spot so I got medication the next day in the hope of getting to it early before it causes too much damage. I got Aqua Master Multi Cure which contains Malachite Green and Methylene Blue. As per the directions on the bottle I used half the dosage due to the tetras and bristlenoses. I of course removed the carbon and did a water change before starting the treatment. After I did this there was no improvement and the white spots started to slowly spread to my other fish, especially the phantoms. 3 days later as per the directions I repeated the treatment. The white spot got worse and worse so after 6 days I turned the heater up to 30 degrees in the hope that it would kill the white spot, as I have read on here that this usually works. No change and the phantoms are now covered in white spots and are looking like they won't last much longer. The other fish are doing a bit better than the phantoms for some reason and are only mildly affected (esp the neons - only a couple of them have white spots) however all my veteran fish have a spots on them. I increased the dosage of medication from half treatments to 3/4 treatments. I don’t want to kill all of my fish by doing a full dose but I also don't want them to die from white spot! Should the half dose be sufficient to kill it or is there a reason the full dose is the full dose and doing half dose is just a waste of time? I also considered salt but from what I have read salt is not really a good option because of the bristlenoses and the plants. Any advice would be very much appreciated! I really don’t want to loose any more fish to this damn disease!!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Full dose and the temperature should have been at 30 from the start of treatment. It can take 2 weeks for any improvement to show in the case of a bad outbreak.

Full dose the tank and keep the treatment going for a full 3-5 days after the cysts drop off the fish. You need to vacuuming and dosing the tank daily.

The vacuuming will help remove any cysts which have dropped off and keep the water pristine which is what you want while doing treatment.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

try the intrepet range it doesn't hurt plants is colorless and it works very fast.


----------



## bigvince (Apr 13, 2012)

i would use pima-fix and mela-fix regement full strenght you have raised your temp already i would add salt it sounds like you may have the same issue i did i am also a member of a forum more closer to home here is thread does my hap flameback have ich? incase you may want to look it over


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tazman said:


> Full dose and the temperature should have been at 30 from the start of treatment. It can take 2 weeks for any improvement to show in the case of a bad outbreak.
> 
> Full dose the tank and keep the treatment going for a full 3-5 days after the cysts drop off the fish. You need to vacuuming and dosing the tank daily.
> 
> The vacuuming will help remove any cysts which have dropped off and keep the water pristine which is what you want while doing treatment.


+one, Would also add airstone to help with oxygen exchange which is affected by warmer temps(less dissolved oxygen) or,lower water level so that filter return creates good surface agitation.
Fishes struggling due to low oxygen level's at warmer temp's ,may or may not recover at all.
Two bristlenose's alone , unless very tiny,, would be a big load for 80 litre tank.Water changes each and every week,maybe twice a week, of near 50 percent would be mandatory for me.


----------

